# Magia General > Hilos Destacados >  Trucos de magia para niños pequeños

## Ovata

De un tiempo a esta parte la magia ha evolucionado bastante, y además ha cogido bastante peso gracias a películas centradas en los trucos de magia, por ejemplo. Lo que más veo, sin embargo, son trucos orientados a fiestas de cumpleaños para niños pequeños, y aunque a muchos eso pueda parecerles "insatisfactorio" porque es un público más crédulo a mí me parece muy tierno ver cómo se entusiasman con cualquier truco. Los niños son los únicos que realmente creen en la magia, y poder alimentar esa fantasía me parece algo precioso. Desgraciadamente mis sobrinos ya se saben de memoria todo mi repertorio, y me gustaría poder ampliar un poco mi número de trucos para niños pequeños. El mayor de mi sobrino tiene siete años, el mediano cuatro y el pequeño tres, y aunque parezca que no son públicos muy diferentes y necesito trucos que les maravillen por igual. Al pequeño le gusta especialmente cuando hago desaparecer alguno de sus muñecos y luego lo encuentra mágicamente detrás de él, pero ya lo tiene muy visto y querría innovar con algo que le haga encontrarlo mucho más lejos o en un lugar más inesperado. Si sabéis de alguno, o de algún vídeo o página que me enseñe trucos de ese tipo, lo agradecería mucho. Gracias!

----------

